# Lost Connection-Please Help



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

For reasons that are not particularly important, I ran tweak.sh on a zippered series 2 DTV (Philips 706). After the reboot, I can no longer access the DTV over the network. I have a Linksys USB200 version 2 which worked perfectly until I re-ran tweak.sh. What is strange is that all the lights on the adapter are green and the light on the switch to which the Tivo is connected is green. So it appears to have connectivity. I do not have a computer with a serial port.

Can anyone offer any advice to get up and running again with the least trouble possible. I assume I need to connect with a serial port and use hyperterminal, but what do I do then?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

you can get a usb to serial adapter to get the serial connection then try some of the troubleshooting tips at the wiki. Try starting here.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Or don't waste the $$ and just pull the drive and rezipper it.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I do not want to lose what is on the drive. Is there a way to re-zipper it and preserve all shows, season passes, etc?

Also, I noticed slightly odd behavior when trying to telnet to the DTV. If I use the DTV ip address, I get a message after about 20 seconds saying it cannot connect. If, however, I use any other ip address that is NOT used on my network, the telnet session closes immediately.

Also, the Now Playing List comes up immediately. I thought that this indicated the TiVo has connectivity.

I have tried Angry IP to scan and find the IP address of the Tivo, but it does not show up anywhere.

I am baffled.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

As long as you don't install a new image from the zipper you won't lose anything. 

I do have to take exception at Chris22 saying buying the stuff you need for a serial connection to your tivo being a waste of $$. I think it is a bigger waste (of time) to go thru the hassle of pulling the drive if you lose your network connection. You can hook up a serial connection, make your changes, and reboot in about 5 minutes (including the reboot) compared to 30 minutes. And if forget something and because of that the change you tried didn't work you have to do it again. Theres another 30 minutes down the tube. Do that once or twice and the $10 you spend for a serial cable (and if needed another $10 for a usb to serial adapter) seems like a small price. Lots of people on this forum have tried to do without a serial cable, and if you never have a network issue they will be fine. But the first time they lose their network and have to try 2 or 3 different things to fix it a fair number of them get a serial cable and wonder why they didn't get one to begin with. Personally, knowing what I know now, if I wrote the zipper, I would write it in such a way that you need a serial cable to run tweak the first time, just to be sure people had a serial cable and were serious about wanting to hack their tivo. This is the computer equivalent to using only a crescent wrench to work on your car. sure you minght be able to but it is a lot easier with the right tool.

A serial cable means never having to pull your hard drive. 



Unless you really @#@%&@ things up!


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I agree with you about the serial cable. I have one, but need the USB to serial adapter, which I have ordered. The problem, however, is that I have no clue what to do once I connect with the serial cable. I do not know linux at all. Thus, trying to figure out how to get the network settings correct may well take me a lot longer than simply re-zippering.

Any advice on what I should do? I was actually going to re-zipper this evening before I even get the USB-Serial adapter because I assume it will be faster than trying to figure out how to fix the network connection "manually."


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Knocka said:


> I agree with you about the serial cable. I have one, but need the USB to serial adapter, which I have ordered. The problem, however, is that I have no clue what to do once I connect with the serial cable. I do not know linux at all. Thus, trying to figure out how to get the network settings correct may well take me a lot longer than simply re-zippering.
> 
> Any advice on what I should do? I was actually going to re-zipper this evening before I even get the USB-Serial adapter because I assume it will be faster than trying to figure out how to fix the network connection "manually."


The Zipper wiki (see my sig) has lots of good advice on how to troubleshoot, especially network issues. That is the most common or at least the one that HAS to get fixed before anything else can be done.
As far as what to do in your specific case...? You could either pull the drive and do the troubleshooting procedure, make corrections, yada yada be in the situation previously described or pull the drive re-run zipper and keep the recordings (not sure what rezippering a zippered drive retaining the programs would do I always also reimaged) another option is to rezipper and install a fresh copy amd lose the recordings or pull the drive, try to re-run tweak.sh. Or you could wait for the adapter and serial cable and re-run tweak.sh. Personally I would probably wait for the cables, but pulling the drive and re-runing tweak.sh is also a good option but more work.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Knocka said:


> I agree with you about the serial cable. I have one, but need the USB to serial adapter, which I have ordered. The problem, however, is that I have no clue what to do once I connect with the serial cable. I do not know linux at all. Thus, trying to figure out how to get the network settings correct may well take me a lot longer than simply re-zippering.
> 
> Any advice on what I should do? I was actually going to re-zipper this evening before I even get the USB-Serial adapter because I assume it will be faster than trying to figure out how to fix the network connection "manually."


Starting at the wiki here and using a little common sense will go a long way. Follow the networking advice here.
Directions for connecting a drive to a PC.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I re-zippered and restored the connection. But, every time I run tweak.sh, it breaks it again. I have no idea why, but the bottom line is, I cannot run tweak.sh.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

It probably means something isn't correct in the author file and needs to be edited. You either need a serial connection or pull the drive to edit it.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

No problem pulling the drive. The tivo is open and I have an old computer set up. I have just reinstalled the re-zippered drive. I am about to run tweak.sh again. After it runs, the connection will again be broken. Can you tell me what to look for in the file and what to change? And maybe a hint as to how to change it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Knocka said:


> No problem pulling the drive. The tivo is open and I have an old computer set up. I have just reinstalled the re-zippered drive. I am about to run tweak.sh again. After it runs, the connection will again be broken. Can you tell me what to look for in the file and what to change? And maybe a hint as to how to change it.


The wiki is your friend try here. you would 

```
cd /etc/rc.d
joe rc.sysinit.author
```
if joe doesn't work use 

```
vi rc.sysinit.author
```
its more difficult to use but works. Directions for using vi are a few items down in the wiki or for more info google vi.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I looked at the rc.sysinit.author file. I noticed it has only 3 sections, very short, none of which deal with any network settings. I also looked at the .bak version and that one has more information, including commands setting the ip address (or at least that is what it looks like to me). I therefore re-ran zipper, and my connection is again restored.

I have deduced that for some reason, when I run tweak.sh, it creates an author file that does not contain all the necessary information to establish a connection. Does this make any sense? What is supposed to be in the author file?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Think of it as the startup folder in windows. It really would be easier with a serial cable because I am not positive how being in a pc affects all of the outputs from the commands I would normally run. You will need to use a linux text editor to edit. vi is a very basic and clumsy one but it is on MOST distros including tivo. You will have to read how to use it the wiki links to it here. You can use whatever you are comfortable with. If it is too intimidating you best bet is to rezipper.
Lets start by writing a script to tell us what the IP address is when it starts. we can get that from the wiki here. to do that start by

```
mount -o remount,rw /
cd /hacks
vi displaynet.sh
```
type the following EXACTLY

```
echo
/sbin/ifconfig | head -2 | tail -1 | cut -d ' ' -f 12
/sbin/ifconfig | head -2 | tail -1 | cut -d ' ' -f 14
/sbin/ifconfig | head -2 | tail -1 | cut -d ' ' -f 16
:wq
```
That should have created a text file called displaynet.sh
next make it executable

```
chmod 755 displaynet.sh
```
Now lets check those author files. You said the .bak version had network information on it so 

```
cd /etc/rc.d
vi rc.sysinit.author.bak
```
First lets make sure telnet and serial are starting, look for lines near the top that says

```
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
```
If they are not there you probably had a bad zipper install somehow and should probably start again from the start.
Next look for lines with tivosh /hacks/network.tcl. IF it is there it should have the settings for your network both the tivo IP and router ip and some wireless info if you did wireless. If it isn't there don't worry about it now. If it is there are those IP's correct for your tivo and router? Now lets make sure we know what the IP's are when we start. go to the last line of the file and add the following line to the end.

```
/hacks/displaynet.sh | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd
```
next save and exit the .bak file. Assuming the tip is correct (I've never used it) and you entered it correct your IP should display for 5 - 10 seconds about the time you tivo starts to look for the sats. Is this the IP you expected?

Next copy the author.bak to .author

```
cp rc.sysinit.author rc.sysinit.author.org
cp -f rc.sysinit.author.bak rc.sysinit.author
```
next install the drive into your tivo and cross your fingers. be sure to watch for the IP address to be displayed.

If this doesn't work I would restore the author.org and rezipper

```
cp -f rc.sysinit.author.org rc.sysinit.author
```


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

So, now the question is - is JWT gonna chase him down and repost???


Hmmm, two hours later, doesn't look like it.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I'll give it a try tonight. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be glad if I even got close to remebering everything. Tons easier with a serial cable and testing on a live system.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I have a serial cable and have ordered a USB-Serial adapter. Should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

But I bet you can tear into a tivo real quick now with no problems.


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I got it working but I had to edit the author file after I ran tweak.sh but before rebooting. I had two issues:
(1) Tweak.sh hung when I tried to install the channel logo slices. I had to re-rerun it and not run that option.
(2) I could not get the ip address to appear onscreen using the displaynet.sh file. I followed the instructions exactly. Should the line "/hacks/displaynet.sh | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd" be before the "reboot" command, or after it. Also, should it be before the "fi" command. 
(3) Why is the reboot command in the author file. It seems to me, it would tell it ti reboot. I must be misunderstanding something
(4) Should the displaynet.sh command be preceded by sh or tivish?


Thanks for the help. And you will be happy to know I now have my usb to serial adapter and am ready to make a serial connection, if necessary.
Knocka


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Knocka said:


> I got it working but I had to edit the author file after I ran tweak.sh but before rebooting. I had two issues:
> (1) Tweak.sh hung when I tried to install the channel logo slices. I had to re-rerun it and not run that option.
> (2) I could not get the ip address to appear onscreen using the displaynet.sh file. I followed the instructions exactly. Should the line "/hacks/displaynet.sh | /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/out2osd" be before the "reboot" command, or after it. Also, should it be before the "fi" command.
> (3) Why is the reboot command in the author file. It seems to me, it would tell it ti reboot. I must be misunderstanding something
> ...


Russ answered 1 in the other thread I think. #3 if you look close the reboot is probably between an if ... fi and is only done the first time after you zipper. # 2 It should be the last thimg in the author. #4 I was going by what someone had put in the wiki but it should be sh displaynet.sh....


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Knocka said:


> .... Should the displaynet.sh command be preceded by sh or tivish?....


"tivish" isn't that something that you eat with hummus???


----------



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

Everything seems to be working but I am not sure my author file is correct. No matter what I try, I cannot get the displaynet.sh to display the IP address during bootup. I have followed the instructions exactly. Does the command to run it go before or after the fi command. I have tried it both places, to no avail

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Knocka said:


> Everything seems to be working but I am not sure my author file is correct. No matter what I try, I cannot get the displaynet.sh to display the IP address during bootup. I have followed the instructions exactly. Does the command to run it go before or after the fi command. I have tried it both places, to no avail
> 
> Thanks.


Here is a link to the wiki where i got the info myself. Like I said originally, I didn't post it, I don't know if it works, I don't use it. I was hoping to use it to help verify what IP was being set at boot. Since you are connecting it isn't important anyway. If you want to muck with it this link is all I know about it. Now you know as much as I do about that script, maybe more because you tried it.

link

PS, the way I read it make it the last thing in the author.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If you have a serial cable, you can patch tivoapp for network setup screens using the patches posted by tivo4mevo over on DDB. I've tested the patches on 6.2 and 6.2a and they work great on both. Makes troubleshooting networking issues MUCH easier since you can view and change your ip and other network params with your remote.

Patch for 6.2a

```
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815364
```
Patch for 6.2

```
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815124
```


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> If you have a serial cable, you can patch tivoapp for network setup screens using the patches posted by tivo4mevo over on DDB. I've tested the patches on 6.2 and 6.2a and they work great on both. Makes troubleshooting networking issues MUCH easier since you can view and change your ip and other network params with your remote.
> 
> Patch for 6.2a
> 
> ...


Just because I like to understand exactly what I am doing and how to undo it if I ever need to. (I'm not sure if it is allowable quote from the other site, but I do give it credit where needed) If I read correctly.


Alphawolf on the other site said:


> To make a command line equivalent patch, follow this formula:
> 
> ```
> echo -ne "\xHH\xHH\xHH\xHH" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=<dec offset>
> ...


The other site talks about Offsets, old values (or Original values) and new values. 


tivo4mevo on the other site said:


> Network Menu Patch
> Here is a patch to enable the Phone & Network Setup menu on DTiVos.
> 
> ```
> ...


In the code you gave for 6.2a


Da Goon said:


> ```
> echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815364
> ```


This would turn on the networking menu. The decimal version of the hex offsets talked about is the 1815364. The new value is the x24\x02\x00\x01. To turn it off again You would use the original value 02001021 like this?

```
echo -ne "\x02\x00\x10\x21" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815124
```
BTW

I just did the hex to dec conversion and the offset values you gave are wrong if I am looking at the same post and understanding the directions correctly.

The correct offsets are

For 6.2a - 005bb344 hex = 6009668 dec. So the command would be


```
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6009668
```
and for 6.2 - 005bb254 hex = 6009428 dec. The command would be


```
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6009428
```
Of cousre that is if we are both looking at the same post from the other site we can't link to. (Thats why the quotes).


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

To make an echo command line patch you need the file offset converted from hex to dec. The patches listed on DDB listed VMA's, not offsets. Hence the difference in the seek values I posted compare with what you came up with. The VMA listed for 6.2a is 0x005bb344. That VMA converted to an offset it is 0x001bb344. 0x001bb344 converted from hex to dec is 1815364. Here's a reference. I'm sure you know what to do with this : /forum/showpost.php?p=193286


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> To make an echo command line patch you need the file offset converted from hex to dec. The patches listed on DDB listed VMA's, not offsets. Hence the difference in the seek values I posted compare with what you came up with. The VMA listed for 6.2a is 0x005bb344. That VMA converted to an offset it is 0x001bb344. 0x001bb344 converted from hex to dec is 1815364. Here's a reference. I'm sure you know what to do with this : /forum/showpost.php?p=193286


That explains it, I knew you wouldn't make such a basic error (unless you need some coffee or something).  But I got the right idea on how to turn it off right? 
Corrected grammer


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> That explains it, I knew you wouldn't make such a basic error (unless you need some coffee or something).


I don't _need_ coffee. I just just drink it all the time. 



JWThiers said:


> But I got the right idea on how to turn it off right?


I would assume so. Any time I ever needed patches undone I just replaced tivoapp with my backup just in case (bad echo patches aren't fun to fix).


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> If you have a serial cable, you can patch tivoapp for network setup screens using the patches posted by tivo4mevo over on DDB. I've tested the patches on 6.2 and 6.2a and they work great on both. Makes troubleshooting networking issues MUCH easier since you can view and change your ip and other network params with your remote.
> 
> Patch for 6.2a
> 
> ...


how do you apply the patch exactly? do you have to do it through the serial cable or can you use Telnet(bash) to do it? thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bnm81002 said:


> how do you apply the patch exactly? do you have to do it through the serial cable or can you use Telnet(bash) to do it? thanks


Serial and Telnet both give a bash prompt so you are asking should you use bash or bash. Reread This post, the needed info is there. hint: Command line is bash.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Serial and Telnet both give a bash prompt so you are asking should you use bash or bash. Reread This post, the needed info is there. hint: Command line is bash.


I was confused when Da Goon mentioned "if you have a serial cable..." so which command do I use? Da Goon posted one and you posted one as well, which one works for 6.2a? thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bnm81002 said:


> I was confused when Da Goon mentioned "if you have a serial cable..." so which command do I use? Da Goon posted one and you posted one as well, which one works for 6.2a? thanks


Da Goon's is correct.

I posted one too turn it off if you wanted I then posted a question about the offset calculation not being what I thought was correct. In the next post by Da Goon he pointed to information that explained the offset value better and got my understanding up to snuff.


----------

